
Experiment confirms quantum theory weirdness - astdb
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/05/150527103110.htm
======
dmfdmf
Experiment based on quantum theory confirms quantum theory.

~~~
ChrisLomont
Experiment applied to nature confirms quantum theory.

